# Recommended circulating pumps for hot water boiler



## toasty1 (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been sourcing a circulating pump for a hot water boiler that I'm currently building and I've seen a few options. Are there any from China that you would consider?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Have no clue on how to give you help , I know nothing about you , so I can't give you any advice about the subject you posted . Please give us a intro about your self .

Welcome to PF from NC .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here are some from a company I have been dealing with for35 years

https://www.grainger.com/category/h...irculator+Pump&searchRedirect=Circulator+Pump

If it does not work, go to grainger.com


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

boiler pumps aren't standardized - whatever you install initially will have to be replaced with the same brand/model for drop in replacement ... plenty of american made brands - no need to go with some china or indian junk ....


----------

